# Indoor Nationals Senior Pro Division



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Nicely said buddy! Shoot-offs........you gotta love `em! It kinda feels like a cross between sitting in Church with no clothes on and my first parachute jump! LOL!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I gotta say it was pretty impressive to watch those guys go blow by blow...and seemingly having a great time doing it. 

I've never seen guys root for themselves and their buddy all at the same time, back slaps and high fives almost every end... TRU SPORTSMANSHIP boys...!!!

And some dam fine shootin !! :thumbs_up

Kind of makes me wish I was hitting the senior circuit soon!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Tony is a great guy. He and Dee Wilde had a pretty awesome battle for our state indoor championship as well. I have yet to come across a senior pro who wasn't easy to get along with.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

My wife and kids got to see Steve Boylan and his wife in the parking garage carrying his 300, 60X target. :thumb: Impressive shooting and a super nice guy. 

All of the senior shooters put on a great show! :thumb:


----------

